
Facebook Horizon - PandawanFr
https://www.oculus.com/facebookhorizon/
======
hw
Is it just me or is their intro video disturbing? A world where your
significant other is next to you but deep in their own virtual world? Hasn't
Facebook done enough to disconnect people from the real world? Given the
lengths Facebook has gone through to keep users engaged and addicted to their
platform, what's stopping them from doing the same with Horizon?

~~~
honzzz
Maybe it is just me getting old but when I was watching that part when she was
talking about "getting out there, trying new things, making your mark",
something really deep in me was screaming NOOOO!, this is not right :-/

I was always into tech but this video makes me want to throw all my devices
away, move to some old house in abandoned Spanish village and grow my own
tomatoes. And the disturbing part is that I am not even sure why - on its face
value it seems great, you get to talk to people from all around the world and
that is cool, right? But my intuition tells me that we are not wired for this
and if it gains traction, something terrible will come out of this.

~~~
ptah
> you get to talk to people from all around the world

i would say this is a bug not a feature. it should take time and effort to
talk to people all over the world.

~~~
nnq
> it should take time and effort to talk to people all over the world

No, it shouldn't, that was the whole point of the global Internet (ignoring
its origins), to drill into people's thick skulls that in the end _we 're all
very similar_, that most of the "local culture" crap it's just that, CRAP, and
_deep inside we 're all driven by the same fears and desires._ That ANY kind
of _war_ means just fighting against other people that are just like you and
that in the end it's not worth fighting. That we can have the global village,
and keep our special tribal/nationa/race identities too, there's no
contradiction there.

Hope AR, VR and later neural implants get implemented and deployed in ways
that empower this vision instead of the opposite, that they manage to push
further in the one-world-interconnectedness direction of the 90s internet.

I used to dislike corporations like Facebook... _but now I 'm pretty sure I'd
rather live in a globalized world ruled by such corporations, than in a
separated and restricted one ruled by governments representing "nations"!_ I'd
swallow the AI-powered-corporate-surveillance part as a minor inconvenience if
it manages to deliver the "one world" dream... I'm just afraid that most
corporations aren't truly powerful and globally distributed enough, in the
sense that they could at least in theory overpower the governments of most of
most of their base countries if push comes to shove and they need to fight
them for more freedom and connectivity. Maybe if they'd drop central control
and organize themselves more into "cells" or something similar... there's got
to be something in the whole Ethereum and distributed systems experiment that
can become successful and power this. Heh, maybe once Libra gets traction more
can be built on top. Go Facebook!

~~~
jazzyjackson
a homogenous culture is like a monocrop agriculture: complete vulnerability to
pest or blight

Evolution works best in a diverse population: when the environment shifts,
some varieties will be quicker to adapt than others.

------
frisco
I am so over goal-less MMOs with simplistic pastel graphics. We've done this
so many times before. How is Horizon any different from Second Life? It's
really unclear. Both are ugly.

I am a huge fan of the idea of the Matrix, and I don't even think it needs to
be gamified to be fun, but the graphics are _such_ a big part of the appeal of
VR for me. I would pay a lot of money just for a photorealistic VR house with
a beautiful view out the windows and in-world access to my computer - a better
place to hack than my usual Starbucks. Why can't we have something like the
Unreal tech demos? It's clear that _beautiful_ worlds are possible now:
[https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/20/18273832/epic-unreal-
engi...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/20/18273832/epic-unreal-engine-demo-
troll-rebirth-ray-tracing-gdc-2019)

If a VR world that looked like the first video in that article existed, it
would be huge. But the intro video for Facebook Horizon? I am completely
unsold.

~~~
papa_bear
They're possible now, but you also need expensive hardware to run them. This
is meant to run on the oculus quest. Give it a few more years (and probably a
few more) and portable ultrarealism will get here eventually.

~~~
jquery
You don't need expensive hardware to do better than glossy pastels, at least
for desktop gaming. I don't know what the requirements are for VR, but even
turning modern games down to low/medium settings can still look pretty
stunning if you haven't gamed in a while.

This reminds me of higher-res Mii's from the Wii, which was dated tech even at
the time.

That said, the most important thing people should be asking is: is it fun?
Because if you aren't gonna go super realistic then you had better nail the
gameplay (Nintendo or Blizzard style).

~~~
dmix
What if it's targeted at kids/teens/young people and is lightweight "casual"
playing experience? Wouldn't this look be preferred?

Sometimes ultra-realism takes the fun nature out of things.

Simpsons and South Park could easily use high tech graphics but the simple
nature of it all is what makes it appealing . Same with Minecraft or even
Zelda.

It's also easy to build expansive worlds with breakable objects that don't
require tons of physics and special effects to make something like a box
exploding look realistic.

~~~
BlueTemplar
Then we're going to have a problem, as VR is clearly counter-indicated for
children because it messes up with eye development...

------
mortenjorck
There's something slightly unnerving about Horizon's avatars. While it's more
or less understood that floating avatars are the best match for current modes
of VR locomotion, thus the lack of legs, there's an important difference
between something like Rec Room VR's floating avatars and Horizon's: The
former's are far more abstract, and thus look more natural in their omissions.

Rec Room's avatars consist of floating hands, a floating head, and a floating
torso, all disconnected. It doesn't seem odd that they don't have legs,
because their other features are more removed from the human form. Facebook's,
on the other hand, are fully-formed cartoon characters from the waist up, more
on the order of XBox Live avatars. This greater detail makes the lack of
detail elsewhere look out of place, and even slightly disturbing given its
imposition on a human figure.

~~~
manojlds
Reminds me of Metaverse from Snow Crash

~~~
hprotagonist
can i interest you in a motorcycle race?

~~~
pedrogpimenta
Yours Truly.

------
shasheene
Facebook Horizon was announced at Oculus Connect Day 1 keynote yesterday.

I highly recommend people checkout Michael Abrash's keynote discussing some
jaw dropping "social teleportation" research:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCB_mfGmh9w&t=1h47m12s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCB_mfGmh9w&t=1h47m12s)

~~~
m0zg
They are building something that doesn't even need to exist. We can have fully
remote work with today's tools that's _way_ better than the average office
environment, certainly way more productive per hour spent. You don't need a
roomful of GPUs to have it. All that's in the way is organizational inertia
and managers who can't justify their own existence without butts in the
chairs, herded into an "open" office like cattle.

Source: I work remotely.

------
osobo
Man, such hate in this thread. I, for one, am glad that someone is throwing
serious money at consolidating VR experiences into a single world. I love what
Rec Room has done there and I would certainly enjoy a new iteration. If it's
too invasive or no fun, I'll delete it after trying. For now, I'm glad we're
still moving forward in the VR space instead of it going the way of 3DTV.

~~~
romwell
Look, I'm a 3D enthusiast, and embraced all 3D tech starting from 1800's
stereoscopes to the 3D TV and strap-to-your-face attempts of the day.

And I really want to like whatever FB is doing with Oculus, especially given
that JC works on it.

But one look at _this_... "Whatever I'm into", contrary to the claim, is
surely not going to be there.

It's a sterile toys-r-us vibe when even Disney gets that a bit less sugar and
some grit will go a long way towards suspension of disbelief.

It's the sheer tastelessness (subjective) of this that makes me sad. Candy
Crush Saga isn't what I was craving for to fill my entire visual universe.

I'm still glad that we're moving in that direction, but sad that this
iteration is _not for me_.

Guess I'll go watch Zeppelins on my Holmes. It's static 3D, but with more
megapixels, and the visuals, even being B&W, are way better.

~~~
KuhlMensch
Yeah.

This prompted me to google "SecondLife VR" and this came up
[https://www.sansar.com/](https://www.sansar.com/)

------
ghego1
This reminds me of the game Oasis seen in Ready Player one, but with all the
awkwardness that comes with the kind of social interactions that fb has
brought us, minus the game centric experience. I would really really want to
be excited about this, as from a tech point of view it deserves a lot of
credit, but unfortunately lately whatever comes from FB makes me think
"thanks, but no thanks". Plus, for some reason when the video started and the
female blonde avatar came up on the screen moving slightly up and down very
rapidly, I had a sudden increase in heart rate and I felt anxiety all the
sudden. That's something really unexpected which I had rarely experienced, so
it really put me off.

~~~
franky47
The fact that Facebook is behind it reminds me of Nolan Sorrento's desire to
increase advertising space in the Oasis [1].

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpPE85Jogjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpPE85Jogjw)

------
roadbeats
I think this product targets children more than adults and wish all parents
will manage to keep their kids away from these abusive profit engines.

~~~
foolfoolz
hey kids, stop playing video games! even the ones that can strengthen social
skills and relationships!

------
helloworld
I wonder whether those legless avatars fall into the "uncanny valley":

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncanny_valley)

~~~
auslander
Yeah, why no legs?

~~~
megaremote
Because legs aren't tracked, they would be out of sync if you move, and it is
easier just to leave them out.

------
martindbp
Facebook aside, I understand the negativity towards "virtual" living, but I
think it's the only way we can save the planet at this point. Sure, the real
world is great if you work in tech and live in the richest country in the
world, but we can't sustainably provide a life like that to everyone on Earth.
If everyone wants a house with a garden, two cars and multiple overseas trips
each year then our planet will turn into a shithole.

VR on the other hand has the possibility to provide experiences that rival the
best the world has to offer, while consuming very little resources. You don't
have to commute to work everyday, travel across the planet to experience other
countries or buy huge houses to fit all your stuff. I think the rise of shut-
ins and hikikomoris is already a sign that a low-resource (i.e. cheap) virtual
life is more attractive to many people than the hyper-competitive modern life
in gray dystopian metropolises.

This is all of course predicated on solving the health issues with being in VR
for long periods of time, like having displays mimicking natural sunlight,
unobtrusive headsets, preventing eye-strain and a means for getting exercise.

~~~
dawg-
This all depends on how far you are willing to stretch the definition of
"experience", I think.

------
ronsor
Looks cool, but I distrust Facebook too much for this

~~~
skykooler
Same...have been waiting for someone to develop this for years after reading
Snowcrash but am disappointed that it's Facebook who did it.

------
crooked-v
So... Second Life in VR, but run by Facebook?

For me, the "but" is enough to completely outweigh any interest in the first
part.

~~~
TheCabin
I totally get that this is irritating, however, there is also an advantage
when run by someone like facebook: Users care about their existing profile and
will behave better because of this (basically because they are not anonymous).
IMHO, this is why FB marketplace works so nicely in the US.

~~~
canardlaquay
Yet, most of the time, we're using usernames to hide our identity because we
don't want to have our real life connected directly with internet strangers.

A sterile virtual environment ran by a company that makes money on me giving
them my personal info? Not sure I'd want that.

Plus, the fact that this is going to be a VR clone of Second Life without the
anonymity and most probably without all the rated M stuff makes me rather sad.
A big missed opportunity.

------
madrox
Facebook purchasing Oculus felt like a weird move when it happened, and has
gotten no less weird over time. It makes me sad, because if you showed this
exact same product but called it, say, Disney Horizon or Nintendo Horizon you
would feel so much more optimistic about where this could go.

What are these two companies really getting from one another? Whatever it is,
I don’t think it’s working.

~~~
Tenoke
If it was 'Disney Horizon', I wouldn't even consider using it since I am not
their target market.

With 'Facebook Horizon', I'd feel apprehensive about using another one of
their products, but ultimately would go for it.

------
vertis
At OC1 (possibly OC2, my memory is a bit vague) they handed out copies Ernest
Clines' book Ready Player One. It was pretty clear this was the direction they
were going to head, even if they seem to be blissfully unaware that they're
closer to the antagonists in the story (IOI) than Gregarious Simulation
Systems.

Note: I have nothing specific against Facebook

------
skunkworker
I'm getting Oasis vibes from Ready Player One. Life imitating art?

~~~
viraptor
Metaverse from snow crash.

~~~
berberous
Yeah Michael Abrash (and obviously tons of others) explicitly mention it as an
inspiration for why they are working on this stuff:

[https://www.oculus.com/blog/introducing-michael-abrash-
oculu...](https://www.oculus.com/blog/introducing-michael-abrash-oculus-chief-
scientist/)

------
paul7986
Wow that promo video is real cheesy and Debbie gets it cause she's fictional.

There's been a push for VR since the 90s. The mass public still doesn't get it
or want it in terms of ever being something huge.

I believe things like Echo Frames will be a mass product while any VR stuff is
and will always be a niche market. Maybe FB hopes differently as they've
pushed this isolating yet supposedly social experience for awhile without any
type of real adoption.

------
gordon_freeman
This is right out of the premise of the book "Ready Player One" that has a
similar virtual world called OASIS. Mark Zuckerberg is a huge fan of the book
in general and It just seems Oculus is trying to create a similar world with
Horizon launch.

~~~
sid-kap
I wouldn't be surprised if the internal codename for the project was Oasis

~~~
jacobush
Though it should be IOI

------
avainlakech
I gave Facebook the benefit of the doubt for a long time, but alas I have
mostly removed anything Facebook from my life and I am happier because of it.

------
srikz
This reminds me of Playstation Home[1] but somehow feels worse!

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Home](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Home)

~~~
slavik81
Home felt kind of pointless, but originally it was going to integrate with the
trophy system in a pretty cool way.

You were going be able to walk through a museum of your accomplishments. Slay
a dragon? Maybe your trophy is a giant dragon skeleton to hang from the roof.
Win the NHL playoffs? You can put the Stanley Cup in your achievement hall.
You get the idea. Of course, that all ended up on the cutting room floor.

The question with these places is always, "why would I bother visiting them?"
The Home trophy hall concept was pure vanity, but I would have enjoyed
browsing through and reminiscing. That question remains unanswered for
Horizon, at least for me.

------
jdkee
This makes me wonder what is going on with my Miis on the Nintendo Wii. It has
only been about five years since I have seen them.

~~~
stOneskull
You might have grandchildren

------
keyle
I think this could do very well. I wonder how you communicate with each other?
Does the quest has built in A/V com?

I laughed at the legless avatars. So many memes in the making.

~~~
Tepix
It has a mic

------
bigend
Such dystopia, it gives me the shivers!

~~~
anonytrary
How is a company building a product that no one will use a dystopia?

~~~
vermilingua
Perhaps that no one in your circles will use. To hundreds of millions of
people around the world, Facebook _is_ the internet. They are the target
market.

~~~
hobofan
Do the same hundreds of millions of people that still use Facebook have both
the tech affinity and the spare bucks to shell out money for a Oculus headset?

~~~
jacobush
Soon, it will become cheap.

------
cryptozeus
This looks exciting and depressing at the same time. I understand all the
bashing about this on HN but would love to hear about this from younger
generation and kids who are growing up on these devices.

------
nscalf
What I found most interesting is that it is launching with features where you
can set how close other avatars can get to you, and you can go to your own
sharded zone with no one else there and nothing else going on. I don't think
I've seen a game launch with safe space features, but I think it's really
interesting seeing the feature priorities that come out in a VR environment.
They pointed these out on their "citizenship" page, so they have these
features core to being a user.

------
mindgam3
Also discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21074010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21074010)

------
singron
Are the avatars legless just because the headsets don't do leg tracking?

~~~
KuhlMensch
Yeah its a clever design decision, which is hard to appreciate with the
intensely bubbley (frothy?) lady talking way too loud for what seems to be 9am
on a Sunday.

------
zamalek
They seem to be throwing services at the wall and seeing what sticks, lately.
I really see nothing compelling here, unless it is something that has been
done better by someone else. I wonder what union of "unrelated" services will
yield Facebook exactly the same degree of tracking that they lost to recent
regulations.

I miss the company that built my DK2.

~~~
Tepix
I don't think this is yet another experiment. This is their shot at dominating
the VR social space. As VR more or less slowly grows, they want to be the big
player in the social realm there. More data to be gathered than on a browser.

------
knotsaltypepper
The vr world is perfect for someone who has no friends, does not trust people,
can not physically or mentally go and meet people. A world where your avatar
is modeled after everyone else’s avatar so everyone looks normal and alike is
a very welcoming world. Maybe if you could imagine the worst possible
situation and circumstance of the real horrible existence that is the actual
life of someone else. You may see that the opportunity how ever brief to feel
that warmth (love) that a vr metaverse offers would add to a life. That in
turn will benefit them so when they take that head set off their life has been
enriched and maybe even a smile would replace the tears that nightly put them
to sleep. The mind is very powerful and vulnerable. The positive effect that
this Horizon can have is amazing.

I will be waiting

------
hprotagonist
I strongly recommend not looking directly at large noisy pixel scrolls.

------
tempsy
I haven’t played with VR sets too much, but I think one practical limitation
is whether it gets physically tiring over a shorter amount of time vs
traditional video games or doing something on your phone? I mean, do people
actually spend hours with a VR set like they might playing Fortnite etc?

------
anonytrary
This is less technical, but I think branding this as "facebook X" was the
wrong call, unless they're trying to market this to parents who don't wanna
take care of their kids who aren't old enough for Fornite yet.

~~~
Simon_says
If everything Facebook does has different branding, it's easier for President
Warren to make the case for breaking up Facebook. Hence everything is made to
seem as interdependent as possible.

~~~
hobofan
Has that ever stopped an antitrust case?

------
hirundo
I hope Google Earth (or similar) does a VR world that maps one to one with the
real world, but makes traveling, flying, etc., trivial. Meet friends in the
desert, on a cloud, on the Moon, in the oval office, but a virtualized real
place. In other words, make it a map of actual reality instead of a fantasy
reality. Allow sharable fantasy/historical/speculative overlays, but focus on
croudsourcing real details, current conditions, the world as it is.

It could become more of a way to interact with the world than to escape it.

------
heisnotanalien
Go to a real world park instead.

------
abledon
My colleagues were excited by the prospect of Facebook's new Dating feature. I
couldnt think of any 'layman' reasons not to use it.. they weren't too
concerned with their privacy nor did they care if others had their data,
because they "did normal stuff and had nothing to hide"..

How do you guys bring the point around to average people who don't care about
privacy?

~~~
KuhlMensch
This is my goto:

First, at scale, if an engineer can think it, statistically speaking there is
an engineer who will do it.

So let's pick a theoretical: Imagine you have all these photos of people with
their faces - at the club, hugging at the pub etc. Then you can track who has
a criminal record, due to what they post, key words, etc. And then you can
track who statistically speaking, has a high chance of having a criminal
record (but may not have). Then you can track these individuals moving around
in various social circles. And then you look at peoples group photos, and
raise a flag when there is cross-over between the circles. This is vastly
interesting of course, but... who said it was cool to examine me and the
people I meet to make that judgement? Even if FaceBook are not doing it now,
who said it was cool to amass all this data so they CAN make this judgement,
at anytime in the future.

This behaviour in a person is called being "a bit judgey". When facebook do
it, it's "a bit judgey"...with parallelized computing and machine learning.

I'm not a criminal. I'm a totally chill guy. It literally wouldn't make me
worried for myself if Facebook did this. But, I just find the whole role they
can play...annoying.

------
luckydata
This is unnecessary, total bullshit and will fail. Facebook seems incapable to
learn anything about VR and I don't understand why.

~~~
seppin
Their only product is the digital equivalent of crack, it sells itself.
Building something that doesn't intrinsically attract people is, more hard.

------
buboard
Sansar , High fidelity , vrchat ... they all struggle to get traction (and
mostly fail) - why does facebook think they can do better

~~~
martinpw
I guess one reason might be that they have a pre-existing social network to
draw from, so much easier to coordinate social VR with friends.

Not saying that is sufficient, but it definitely helps compared with a startup
that has to rely more on having strangers interact or, if meeting with
friends, is likely to be higher friction that FB can offer.

~~~
buboard
sansar has second life, probably the biggest congregation of virtual world
users

------
pgt
I would like to see an artwork of an Oculus headset as a facehugger from
Alien:
[https://i.pinimg.com/736x/9d/1b/b5/9d1bb5d1c30cebd812ba87512...](https://i.pinimg.com/736x/9d/1b/b5/9d1bb5d1c30cebd812ba875129f0b836
--alien--alien-vs.jpg)

------
yCloser
This thing will not be "playable" on Oculus Go? $$-wise?

...Who on earth thought it would be a good idea not to have legs?!

------
s9w
They're a bit late to copy vrchat

------
Havoc
A VR world controlled by a corporation I simply do not trust. Think I'll pass
on that.

------
theknarf
My only real objection to this is that it's another social media owned by
Facebook.

------
guskel
Looks awfully boring and bland.

------
d--b
I am instantly thinking that they’ll be gathering every move people make in
this world and use this for more ad targeting.

------
arcsincosin
Decentraland without user-generated content? Club Penguin Island all over
again?

------
rshnotsecure
The fact that FB can task developers to this, but not the breached servers (of
a 3rd Party but who has access to highly confidential material) I’ve reported
via their BB page that are online right this second is somewhat insulting to
me.

If this comment gets downvoted, be suspicious. It is going to be well written,
but it is does contain accusations against Facebook. My real name is in my
About Section so I have no fear of libel. I hate to play this card because I
am sort of immunizing myself (or trying to) against downvotes, but you can
look through my comments and it’s not something I’ve ever done before.

1\. The 3rd Party who led to the breach at Doordash is also a Facebook
contractor. A significant amount of Facebook data has been stolen because of
this.

2\. Dashlane, Deliveroo (UK), Netflix, Uber, AirBnB, Quora, EventBrite,
BetterDoctor, and about 10 other firms that I know of are also clients of this
contractor as their data was also leaking or obtainable through extremely
simple exploits.

3\. Yes I did file a Bug Bounty with evidence. FB has acted...sort of...but
the evidence is still online, at this moment.

4\. I have already begun conversations with ISC2 asking for a significant
amount of CISSP cert holders at FB to have their certifications revoked for
breach of ethics violations via the “good of society” clause and negligent
blindness. I absolutely made sure to have a carve out saying they probably
were just ignored by management, and in such case for the names I cited to
ignore my claim (and I would write a written public apology if asked).

5\. I get that everyone here is tired of FB negativity here. Me too. Just a
little longer if you don’t mind.

~~~
gaogao
If this comment gets downvoted, it's probably because its kind of off-topic
and a little hard to follow. Maybe write a blog post with some of the emails,
I guess, instead of a long comment, and then submit that?

~~~
Top19
I get your comment for sure, but it is not true when you say those on Hacker
News would downvote a comment for being off-topic when it is for a somewhat
concerning moral issue. Many of the members here are better than that or at
least more able to see the larger issues at stake I think.

Again though I still see your point and those claims, if situation was a
little more mundane, are absolutely true.

------
countryqt30
Uncanny valley has a new definition: Facebook Legless Avatars (FLA)(wed)

------
KuhlMensch
I'm intrigued, but the marketing sends a shiver up my spine

DISCOVER YOU

DEFY PHYSICAL LIMITS

EVER-EXPANDING UNIVERSE

Cripes-on-a-bike

------
agoodthrowaway
Is it me or is this a Facebook version of 2nd Life?

------
Skunkleton
Have the headsets gotten good enough to read text?

~~~
ggreer
Text looks rather pixelated. I couldn't see someone reading a book in VR, but
that's not the selling point. VR's advantage is Presence.[1] Current headsets
are good enough that you can feel like you are in another world. I've had
friends dive onto the ground or flinch because they thought they were going to
be shot while playing Superhot VR. It's a visceral sensation that videos of VR
can't convey.

I think there's definitely something to VR, but content is lacking right now.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immersion_(virtual_reality)#Pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Immersion_\(virtual_reality\)#Presence)

~~~
Skunkleton
Thanks! Tbh, I’m mostly interested in using it as a virtual productivity
environment. I know it’s a ways off for that just due to resolution issues.

------
mikedd
This looks like Charlie Brooker's wet dream

~~~
BlueTemplar
Well, "wet" as in "waking up screaming, drenched in cold sweat..."

------
ptah
anything that makes it easier for corporations to program humans like rats in
a labyrinth is inherently a bad idea

------
thatgerhard
It's still facebook.. so no thanks

------
taurath
On the Internet, you can be anything you want. Facebook thinks most people
will want to be a generic floating body with a cartoon human head. They missed
the point - self expression is what people want.

~~~
aplummer
This is actually a clone of a really popular app that’s already out, so seems
to be what people want!

~~~
buraequete
Do you mean "VRChat" maybe? I feel like Horizon will be more like an
"Internet" where you can access other games/experiences. Not bare-bones, chat-
only like VRChat, but that's just my guess.

~~~
Kiro
Probably means Rec Room or Altspaces. With that said, VRChat is certainly not
just bare bones chat. There are rooms for everything with all kind of games.
Think Roblox.

------
quaa55
wonder if there are any eggs?

------
codesushi42
Nope.

------
pmatos
Ready Player One?

------
whoevercares
ready player one

------
sAbakumoff
this video alone triggers vomiting on me already, not speaking about actual
device and experience.

------
buraequete
Give me OASIS, Zuckerberger-san!!

------
sergiotapia
Facebook already owns your face from a 2D space perspective. Just go ahead and
give them literally a high-fidelity 3D pointmap of your face. What could go
wrong?

~~~
TaylorAlexander
If they have multiple angles of your face they can infer the 3D features.

------
imvetri
Here is my marketing content.

"I am already in a world where I feel great. I have a rule. Never touch
another man's creation.

New things that interests me are already within me, why would I go out and
learn something new to create something which I already have in my brain ?

Ever expanding universe - ? Why would I build an universe in someone else's
land while I can trust myself and build in my mind? Because its not
creativity. Creativity is only when you bring out your thoughts in form of a
material world.

ok ok.

I think thats why I have a pen and paper.

I write.

I draw.

I scribble.

I share to people whom I see face to face.

Not by wearing a digital mask.

With my naturally, many light years developed exo-skin as my mask.

That's how I respect my ancestors and anyone before them. It all reaches till
the source of the light which is sun."

With this attitude and mindset of a living organism which knows what and who
it is, would you expect me to fall for your trick?

Formatted content is here [https://iminui.wordpress.com/2019/09/27/facebook-
horizon/](https://iminui.wordpress.com/2019/09/27/facebook-horizon/)

~~~
agota
Your post reminded me of lucid dreaming.

We already have an in-built VR capability, it just takes a lot of effort to
learn how to access it and use it, but once you do it's pretty crazy stuff.

